# Finally getting somewhere but what now?



## Snork (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone!

So, Jiji has finally started landing on my head. He's still afraid of my hands but landed on my hands when my other tiel was on them the other day. I can see that we're making a lot of progress. However, I'm not sure where to go from here. He still wont let me approach him with my hands, so I'm letting him come to me, I'm just not sure how I'm supposed to get any further with this. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Just take your time








Try not to rush them.

Another great way of bonding with your cockatiel is with toys and millet!!
I found a little bird ball (small plastic one from pet shop) helped a lot.

Cockatiels are so intelligent it seems that the more you play with them and keep them entertained the easier taming can be.
Enzo spent a day flying away from the scary ball but now if you say 'take it', 'give me the ball' , or 'on the ball' he will do all three!

They say positive recognition is key with taming, that's where the millet comes in!

Good luck


----------

